# Black Friday Sales



## rickholets (Nov 21, 2013)

It seems that sample library developers like to get in on a little of the Black Friday action by offering some great sales this time of year. Has anyone announced BF deals yet?

I would love to do my part in stimulating the economy next week, but it would be nice to be able to plan things out a bit. If a few folks could chime in with deals they find, perhaps we could collect a nice little list for VI members to check out.

_I know a handful of developers frequent this forum as well, so maybe we can even get the scoop straight from the horse's mouth. _

Edit: Here's a list of the deals mentioned in this thread.

*KVR Black Friday Thread*:
http://www.kvraudio.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=396892&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=0 (http://www.kvraudio.com/forum/viewtopic ... sc&amp;start=0)

*Realitone* RealiBanjo and Acoustic Lite. _Introductory Prices_
http://realitone.com/realibanjo
http://realitone.com/acousticlite

*antisample *Cinematic Grand. _50% off_
http://antisample.com/cinematic-grand/

*Sample Logic*, various products. _75%-80% off_
http://www.musiciansfriend.com/search?s ... mple+logic

*Soundiron.* _30%-50% off_
http://www.soundiron.com/instruments/?u ... -223898373

*Cinematic Strings 2*. _20% off_
http://www.cinematicstrings.com/

*Toontrack* EZkeys Upright. _70% off_
http://www.timespace.com/product/EZKEYS ... eys_uprigh t_piano_%28serial_download%29.html

*Universal Sampling.* _30% off everything_
http://www.universalsampling.com/

*Impact Soundworks* Reason Refills. _$99(72% off)_
http://impactsoundworks.com/impact-soundworks-2013-reason-refill-bundle/ (http://impactsoundworks.com/impact-soun ... ll-bundle/)

*Notion*, all products. _50% off_
http://store.notionmusic.com

*audiowiesel*, Hammered Acoustic Guitar. _30% off_
http://www.audiowiesel.com

*Hand Held Sound,* Flying Hand Percussion. _$50 off_
http://us4.campaign-archive2.com/?u=91c ... 64d9c&e=eb a8a3a797

*Waves* Renaissance Bass. _Free with email subscription_
http://www.waves.com/lpn/black-friday/f ... pre-signup

*Plugin Alliance*, all plugins. _$99_
http://plugin-alliance.com/en/plugins.html

*Art Vista*, Cool Vibes. _40% off_
http://www.vstbuzz.com/

*Sonokinetic*, all products. _ Up to 40% off_
http://www.sonokinetic.net/

*Heavyocity*, all products. _Up to 50% off_
http://www.heavyocity.com/products/

*Native Instruments*, Instruments and Upgrades. _50% off_
http://www.musiciansfriend.com/pro-audi ... lete-9-crg
http://www.native-instruments.com/en/sp ... iving-xxl/

*The Unfinished*_33% off_
http://www.theunfinished.co.uk/thanksgiving-sale/

*Izotope Ozone*. _$154_
http://plugindiscounts.com/index.php?id ... er=product

*Ilya Efimov*, various products. _Up to 60% off_
http://www.ilyaefimov.com/

*DUY.* _80% off_
https://www.duystore.com/store/

*SSD Deals*
1TB SSD, $560
http://slickdeals.net/f/6491070-black-friday-samsung-840-evo-series-mz-7te1t0bw- (http://slickdeals.net/f/6491070-black-f ... -7te1t0bw-) 1tb-sata-6-0gb-s-2-5-internal-solid-state-drive-ssd-549-99 
500GB SSD, $279
http://slickdeals.net/f/6477630-black-friday-samsung-500gb-840-evo-series-solid-state-drive-279 (http://slickdeals.net/f/6477630-black-f ... -drive-279).


----------



## j_kranz (Nov 21, 2013)

Good idea... although my wallet won't be too happy about it...


----------



## Mike Greene (Nov 21, 2013)

I don't know that I should say this ahead of time, but we'll be bringing back our "Introductory" prices for RealiBanjo and http://realitone.com/acousticlite (Acoustic Lite.) For the banjo, that means half off.


----------



## JE Martinsen (Nov 21, 2013)

I have them both and I love'em! Highly recommended!

I have a feeling I won't leave the computer much on Black Friday.. :mrgreen:


----------



## stargazer (Nov 21, 2013)

Thanks Mike,
Downloading RealiBanjo right now.
:D


----------



## schroerob (Nov 23, 2013)

antisample offers its Cinematic Grand at 50% off in Black Friday Sale:
http://antisample.com/cinematic-grand/


----------



## Andrew Aversa (Nov 23, 2013)

Reason users will look forward to our sale next week. It's going to be pretty awesome.


----------



## schroerob (Nov 23, 2013)

Only Reason Users?


----------



## Andrew Aversa (Nov 23, 2013)

For this particular sale, yes - we have other things planned for Kontakt users in the coming months


----------



## danielcartisano (Nov 23, 2013)

Ah I need to chop my debit card.....


----------



## danielcartisano (Nov 23, 2013)

You might want to include the usual KVR Black Friday thread in the first post?

http://www.kvraudio.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=396892&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=0 (http://www.kvraudio.com/forum/viewtopic ... sc&amp;start=0)


----------



## Peaslee (Nov 24, 2013)

We've got some ridiculously good deals this week over at Soundiron starting now. It's definitely going to be the biggest sale we've ever done. First, we've got 30% Off Everything in our store. No minimum order size, no special rules, just 30% Off period. The pricing goes from Monday November 25th through Cyber Monday, December 2nd. 

Second, we've got a selection of "Doorbusters", each at up to 50% off. Each one is limited to the first 50 orders only and they're already running out fast. On the bright side, once they run out, they're still on sale for 30% off thru Monday, Dec. 2:

Mercury Symphonic Boy's Choir - $199 (normally $399). You will not find find another children's choir library with the same depth of content and level of quality anywhere. Recorded with a 32 voice boychoir, with a complete selection of universal syllables and vowels in addition to traditional Latin content and an excellent soloist section, it has some of our most advanced programming and control features yet. This price is limited to the first 50 orders only. 
http://www.soundiron.com/mercury/

Requiem Light (Powered By Kontakt Player) - $164 (normally $329). This is our classic "epic" scoring choir, recorded in a cathedral with a 44-person men's and women's choir hand selected from the SF Choral Society, San Francisco Symphony Chorus, SF Opera and Volti. It has tons of staccato and infinitely sustaining marcati syllables, 3 multi-dynamic polyphonic true legato vowels, tons of choral effects, tempo-synching fast and slow chromatic Latin chants, soloists and more. It's limited to the first 50 orders only. 
http://www.soundiron.com/requiemplayer/

Omega Collection - seriously only $1799! This is literally our entire current catalog of Kontakt libraries, with 77 products in total at a combined value of over $5400. This right here is the single best deal I think you're going to find anywhere this week or any other. We've never done anything like this on our "everything bundle" before and we probably won't again. It's limited to the first 50 orders only. 
http://www.soundiron.com/instruments/bundles/the-omega-collection/

So yeah, we're shooting for the moon with this one, because what the hell =o


----------



## dpasdernick (Nov 24, 2013)

I just purchased Sample Logic's Fanfare and Air at Musician's Friend for a ridiculously low price. 

http://www.musiciansfriend.com/search?s ... mple+logic


----------



## doctornine (Nov 24, 2013)

Peaslee @ Sun Nov 24 said:


> We've got some ridiculously good deals planned for this week, but I can't say more just yet. It's definitely going to be the biggest sale we've ever done at Soundiron.



Well that deserves a : YAY !

o=?


----------



## playz123 (Nov 24, 2013)

Peaslee @ Sun Nov 24 said:


> We've got some ridiculously good deals planned for this week, but I can't say more just yet. It's definitely going to be the biggest sale we've ever done at Soundiron.



 I can only imagine what you folks have planned and am sure your sale will be a great success. Alas I probably already have 90% of Soundiron's products so may not benefit as much as others. However, there still is that other 10% to consider!


----------



## Sid Francis (Nov 24, 2013)

dpasdernick @ Sun 24 Nov said:


> I just purchased Sample Logic's Fanfare and Air at Musician's Friend for a ridiculously low price.
> 
> http://www.musiciansfriend.com/search?s ... mple+logic




Thank you, Thank you, Thank you! So I just did the same. :D I always wanted to have A.I.R, just thought it was too expensive. Now it is a no brainer.
But when I listened to "Fanfare" that I did not know yet, I knew immediately that THIS is the brass lib I always searched for. I love every (traditional) note of it in the demos. Thank you for letting me know about the sale.


----------



## Guy Rowland (Nov 24, 2013)

Sid Francis @ Sun Nov 24 said:


> But when I listened to "Fanfare" that I did not know yet, I knew immediately that THIS is the brass lib I always searched for. I love every (traditional) note of it in the demos



>8o 

Will be interested to hear how you get on with it - do report back. I loved the idea of a marching band brass library, but the demos really didn't do it for me at all.


----------



## rickholets (Nov 24, 2013)

Guy Rowland @ Sun Nov 24 said:


> Sid Francis @ Sun Nov 24 said:
> 
> 
> > But when I listened to "Fanfare" that I did not know yet, I knew immediately that THIS is the brass lib I always searched for. I love every (traditional) note of it in the demos
> ...



I actually second that. I was hoping to hear the traditional "big band" brass sound in some of the demos but it seems to be a toolset more focused on other elements.


----------



## williemyers (Nov 24, 2013)

Sid Francis @ Sun Nov 24 said:


> ... I listened to "Fanfare" that I did not know yet, I knew immediately that THIS is the brass lib I always searched for. I love every (traditional) note of it in the demos.





Guy Rowland @ Sun Nov 24 said:


> Will be interested to hear how you get on with it - do report back. I loved the idea of a marching band brass library, but the demos really didn't do it for me at all.


guys, might be worth taking a quick read thru this thread back from the release of Fanfare?
http://www.vi-control.net/forum/viewtop ... ht=fanfare
if it's the Stadium sounds of the Marching Band that you're loving, you'll want to be sure exactly what you're getting before you "take the plunge and test drive the product".


----------



## williemyers (Nov 24, 2013)

and to everyone - - no matter what style of music we do or what libraries we use, there's one need that we *all* have in common.....big, fat, whopping, huge SSD drives!! 
So please, if anyone see's any specials on 750+ GB SSD's, please pass that info along??

big, fat, whopping, huge thanks!


----------



## james7275 (Nov 24, 2013)

I just Bought 'Air' as well - What a great deal. This is my first Sample Logic product so hopefully I put it to good use... Thanks for the heads up.

Also looking forward to seeing what Soundiron has in store for us.


----------



## Ed (Nov 24, 2013)




----------



## Folmann (Nov 24, 2013)

Announcing our unique Black Week sale, which lasts until December 1st. Head over to www.8dio.com - add your favorite instruments to the shopping cart and use the following codes ♥♥♥ 8Dio: 

40% off on 5 products or more. Minimum of $600 in value. Discount code: thankyou40 

30% off on 4 products or more. Minimum of $400 in value. Discount code: thankyou30 

20% off on 3 products or more. Minimum of $200 in value. Discount code: thankyou20 

10% off on 2 products or more. Minimum of $100 in value. Discount code: thankyou10 

Ps. Free Adagio updates coming in December.


----------



## Ed (Nov 24, 2013)

Hmm those Sample Logic prices at Musicians Friend.... actually make me consider them....

Is _Cinematic Guitars 1_ really worth it at this point? 

I realise at this price the answer will more likely be yes... but I just wonder...


----------



## Cruciform (Nov 24, 2013)

Ed @ Mon Nov 25 said:


> Is _Cinematic Guitars 1_ really worth it at this point?



I picked up CG1 on release and still use it. There's a lot in there in terms of textures and percussive rhythms. The multis are very inspiring. I don't tend to use the basic guitar/bass patches very much. They don't feel very playable to me. 

I think it's still worth it at that price.


----------



## paulmatthew (Nov 24, 2013)

Ed @ Sun Nov 24 said:


> Hmm those Sample Logic prices at Musicians Friend.... actually make me consider them....
> 
> Is _Cinematic Guitars 1_ really worth it at this point?
> 
> I realise at this price the answer will more likely be yes... but I just wonder...



For that price , it's a no brainer!! I own Cinematic Guitars 1and it has a lot of potential for your own sound design. Plenty to tweak , and tons of effects to make it your own sound. I'm looking at the possiblility to add CG 2 in the future. I still can't believe that price on CG 1 . Is it worth the money , yes.


----------



## Dan Mott (Nov 24, 2013)

If only Spitfire would have sales.

Don't understand why they choose not to.


----------



## stephane_f (Nov 24, 2013)

Dan Mott @ Mon Nov 25 said:


> If only Spitfire would have sales.
> 
> Don't understand why they choose not to.



Maybe because Spitfire respects people who bought their products at the full price, the same people who don't want to see 50% off just after 6 months or 1 year after the release


----------



## Dan Mott (Nov 24, 2013)

stephane_f @ Mon Nov 25 said:


> Dan Mott @ Mon Nov 25 said:
> 
> 
> > If only Spitfire would have sales.
> ...




I really don't think that's how it all works.

also, If you are someone who bought one of their products and hoping that you don't see a 50% off price within 6 months or a year, then I guess you are not too happy with your product to begin with.

I bought HS for 1,500 and I never regret it. After a year it went down like 5 hundred bucks. Meh, I didn't care at all.


----------



## danielcartisano (Nov 24, 2013)

stephane_f @ Mon Nov 25 said:


> Dan Mott @ Mon Nov 25 said:
> 
> 
> > If only Spitfire would have sales.
> ...




Don't be ridiculous, no one is asking for 50% ... 

10% or 20% store-wide at most. It's a way to give back to the said people who have supported them by buying their products at full price. It works both ways. I bought Albion at full price. Will I feel disrespected if they put it on sale? No, not at all. As long as there is a sale I would probably buy one of their other products. It is thanksgiving after all... (No idea how important it may or may not be as I live near Kangaroo's)

Entitled to feel disrespected? Nope... You win some you lose some.


P.s. I'm buying Loegria this week regardless of discount or not.


----------



## midi_controller (Nov 24, 2013)

danielcartisano @ Sun Nov 24 said:


> P.s. I'm buying Loegria this week regardless of discount or not.



If you are planning on grabbing HZ Percussion, it will come with a 25% off coupon that you can use on your next purchase. I'm actually going to be using the coupon I got from Sable on it, so I'll save extra money both now and on a future purchase. Pretty good deal if you ask me.

I wouldn't care if Spitfire did some discounts either, but I think they just don't feel they need to, kind of like Spectrasonics. I'm just glad we get those intro offers. Because of them, I've bought some things I never would have at the regular price.

I'm waiting for the Cinesamples Black Friday sale. They usually have one and with CineStrings coming out, it's going to be a great time to try and fill out my template!


----------



## danielcartisano (Nov 24, 2013)

midi_controller @ Mon Nov 25 said:


> danielcartisano @ Sun Nov 24 said:
> 
> 
> > P.s. I'm buying Loegria this week regardless of discount or not.
> ...




Nah not planning on buying it just yet. I saw the email and yeah I love the 25% off coupons. I spent way too much last year on black friday sales so I need to take it easy this week. Loegria, CineBrass Pro and maybe the Slate FG-X if its on sale.


----------



## kgdrum (Nov 25, 2013)

dpasdernick @ Sun 24 Nov said:


> I just purchased Sample Logic's Fanfare and Air at Musician's Friend for a ridiculously low price.
> 
> http://www.musiciansfriend.com/search?s ... mple+logic




thanks  I ordered AIR, it looks like a NO-BRAINER at that price!

to answer another post Cinematic Guitars is an awesome library,I got it last year it's really beautifully done.
Subsequently i would have bought CG2 from Sample Logic if they had some kind of upgrade deal but they don't,so I will wait until they start to discount CG2. o/~ 

I agree with others, i'd love a great marching band library but the Fanfare demos didn't do anything for me as well.........


----------



## thebob (Nov 25, 2013)

Dan Mott @ Mon Nov 25 said:


> stephane_f @ Mon Nov 25 said:
> 
> 
> > Dan Mott @ Mon Nov 25 said:
> ...



another reason are the royalties SF pay to the musicians who record the samples, so they don't get discounted royalties.


----------



## Synesthesia (Nov 25, 2013)

thebob @ Mon Nov 25 said:


> Dan Mott @ Mon Nov 25 said:
> 
> 
> > stephane_f @ Mon Nov 25 said:
> ...



This is a significant part of the reason, we want to ensure the players get a good return on their talent and hard work also. With products like the Albions and our Symphonic strings that we are working on, there are 16 first violins alone, so its harder than when you are talking about a soloist library!

Also as mentioned we like to reward early adopters who help us to get from v1.0 to v1.1 - and to maintain the value of your investment.

Also -- we do have offers from time to time like the Albions redux recently, to celebrate us reaching v5!! -- in fact, we used the offer to help finance the redux.

:D

Paul


----------



## Kralc (Nov 25, 2013)

Synesthesia @ Mon Nov 25 said:


> and our Symphonic strings that we are working on, there are 16 first violins alone,



:shock: 
Woah! What! Why am I only finding out about this now???


----------



## R.Cato (Nov 25, 2013)

Synesthesia @ Mon Nov 25 said:


> and our Symphonic strings that we are working on, there are 16 first violins alone



Hi Paul,

did you mean you're working on a new Symphonic Strings library? Or is it an update for the old one?


----------



## Synesthesia (Nov 25, 2013)

Whoops


----------



## jgarciaserra (Nov 25, 2013)

ohhh wait... symphonic strings....
Dear Spitfire friends, please consider a concert band ensemble series, please. o=<


----------



## Guy Rowland (Nov 25, 2013)

Dan Mott @ Mon Nov 25 said:


> If only Spitfire would have sales.



It seems every developer has a different policy, and in my experience whatever that policy is gets stuck to.

Since its Black Friday Week and I have a fairly light morning, here's my fun fun fun off-the-top-of-my-head recollections on past sales policies of some developers and predictions for Black Friday. NB - unless already publicly posted by the developer, *EVERYTHING here is conjecture*, I have no inside info on anything. I'm sure I'll get quite a bit wrong but WHAT A FUN GAME

*8dio*
Frequent 30% off odd tittles. Occasional bigger sales. General policy of bigger discounts / incentives for those who buy the most.
BLACK FRIDAY FACT - graded discounts based on volume of purchase (see separate thread)

*AudioBro*
None, except for a permanent discount on LASS. Permanent upgrade deals.
BLACK FRIDAY PREDICTION - No discounts.

*Cinematic Strings*
None that I know of
BLACK FRIDAY PREDICTION - Surprise 40% off CS2.
BLACK FRIDAY FACT - 20% off CS2 from Black Friday - Monday

*Cinesamples*
Occasional deals on libraries older than a year (roughly) - circa 20-30%.
BLACK FRIDAY PREDICTION - discount on the older Cine Range and other singles to tie in with CineStrings release

*EWQL*
Their library value has a half life of about 9 months, with near-permanent sales. After several years, it is possible to pick one of these up for the price of a decent burger.
BLACK FRIDAY PREDICTION - 50% off everything / BOGOF, 75% off combined retail price of CCC2 products.

*Native Instruments*
Occasional very big sales, tend to cluster around Black Friday / Xmas / Summer
BLACK FRIDAY PREDICTION - 50% off non-recent singles, no discounts on Komplete range. Or the other way round - the other variation will be at xmas.

*Orchestral Tools*
Fairly erratic sales, when they do happen about 30% off. Tough one to call.
BLACK FRIDAY PREDICTION - 30% discount on BWW to tie in with announcement of the rest of the orchestral series.

*Project Sam*
Very rare sales, historically around Halloween. Even rarer price readjustments.
BLACK FRIDAY PREDICTION - No discounts

*ReFx*
One sale a year in December of various discounts
BLACK FRIDAY PREDICTION - No discounts, but wait a week.

*Spectrasonics*
No sales ever. Generous upgrades to new products.
BLACK FRIDAY PREDICTION - No discounts.

*Spitfire*
Introductory sales for a couple of weeks, often bundled with a voucher off any future purchase. Only very rare sales beyond this, tend to be with significant new versions of a product.
BLACK FRIDAY PREDICTION - None except for HZ Percussion discount + voucher

*Soundiron*
Occasional sales of varying amounts.
BLACK FRIDAY PREDICTION - Up to 40% off the range
BLACK FRIDAY FACT: General 30% off, limited quantity 50% off Mercury, Requiem and Complete Bundle
http://www.soundiron.com/instruments/?u ... -223898373

*Universal Sampling*
BLACK FRIDAY FACT - 30% off everything from Friday - Monday

Bring it on.

EDIT - That was quick, posted and saw the Soundiron sale email in my inbox. Edited above.


----------



## Jdiggity1 (Nov 25, 2013)

Guy Rowland @ Mon 25 Nov said:


> *Cinematic Strings*
> None that I know of
> BLACK FRIDAY PREDICTION - Surprise 40% off CS2.



CS2 will be 20% off for a week starting Friday
Source: http://www.vi-control.net/forum/viewtop ... =1#3744817


----------



## Guy Rowland (Nov 25, 2013)

Jdiggity1 @ Mon Nov 25 said:


> Guy Rowland @ Mon 25 Nov said:
> 
> 
> > *Cinematic Strings*
> ...



Ta! Added to the list.


----------



## JT3_Jon (Nov 25, 2013)

This probably goes without saying, but for companies like Spectrasonics that do not have black friday sales, you can often use coupons from a major store like guitar center, who will be offering 15% off any product coupons on black friday. I for one feel Spectrasonics stuff is worth the full price, but for those on a budget it can help.


----------



## Time+Space (Nov 25, 2013)

70% off Toontrack EZkeys Upright Pianos until 2nd December!

http://www.timespace.com/product/EZ...k_ezkeys_upright_piano_(serial_download).html


----------



## pmountford (Nov 25, 2013)

For those of us on the sunny side of the pond Time+Space have some good deals on SoundIron libraries on their site today too.


----------



## jamwerks (Nov 25, 2013)

Wow, symphonic Strings from Spitfire, excellent!


----------



## RiffWraith (Nov 25, 2013)

Universal Sampling will be having a sale - Fri thru Mon. 30% off of everything. Guy, please feel free to add that to the list


----------



## inmusi (Nov 25, 2013)

Do Samplemodeling libraries ever go on sale?


----------



## Jordan Gagne (Nov 25, 2013)

Synesthesia @ Mon Nov 25 said:


> Whoops



:D


----------



## thebob (Nov 25, 2013)

williemyers @ Sun Nov 24 said:


> So please, if anyone see's any specials on 750+ GB SSD's, please pass that info along??
> 
> big, fat, whopping, huge thanks!



same here !!!!!
(hopefully from a seller that is or can ship to EU)


----------



## JT3_Jon (Nov 25, 2013)

Dont see any 750+ SSD Deals yet, but this looks good for a 500GB for $279- http://slickdeals.net/f/6477630-black-friday-samsung-500gb-840-evo-series-solid-state-drive-279 (http://slickdeals.net/f/6477630-black-f ... -drive-279)

edit: looks like amazon is selling the 1TB Evo for $560 - http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss? ... ds=1TB+evo

p.s. slickdeals is a great place to watch for deals. Recommend setting up a deal alert for exactly what you need


----------



## Astronaut FX (Nov 25, 2013)

RiffWraith @ Mon Nov 25 said:


> Universal Sampling will be having a sale - Fri thru Mon. 30% off of everything. Guy, please feel free to add that to the list



Sweet...I've been looking for an excuse to grab Euphoria!


----------



## Andrew Aversa (Nov 25, 2013)

We're running a one-week Black Friday sale with our entire catalog of Reason ReFills for $99 - 9 libraries including Resonance, Shreddage, Shreddage Bass, Sitar Nation, Koto Nation, etc.

http://impactsoundworks.com/impact-soundworks-2013-reason-refill-bundle/ (http://impactsoundworks.com/impact-soun ... ll-bundle/)

Kontakt users stay tuned in December


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 25, 2013)

Not sure if this is the right place for this, but I noticed that Notion is having a 50% off sale on all products and upgrades, so Notion 4 is $49 and the upgrade from Notion 3 is $25 (https://store.notionmusic.com). I bought 3 a while ago but haven't really used it much. Any opinions on how version 4 compares to version 3? I like the idea of composing with notation, and the cost is basically trivial, but I found 3 pretty frustrating and don't want to invest too much more time with it if the latest version doesn't have any significant changes.


----------



## kmlandre (Nov 25, 2013)

ChrisL @ Mon Nov 25 said:


> Not sure if this is the right place for this, but I noticed that Notion is having a 50% off sale on all products and upgrades, so Notion 4 is $49 and the upgrade from Notion 3 is $25 (https://store.notionmusic.com). I bought 3 a while ago but haven't really used it much. Any opinions on how version 4 compares to version 3? I like the idea of composing with notation, and the cost is basically trivial, but I found 3 pretty frustrating and don't want to invest too much more time with it if the latest version doesn't have any significant changes.



I'm a devoted Notion user and certainly biased, so of course take what I say with a grain of salt. I started with Notion 3 a couple years ago and upgraded to Notion 4.

For mouse-based, notation-oriented composition, it simply can't be beat. IMO, note entry is faster, articulation marking/management is faster, midi playback is easier/more controllable, and VI management is bone-headed easy as compared to either Finale or Sibelius (though I only recently looked at Sibelius AFTER becoming used to Notion).

The native sound set of Notion 4 is the London Symphony Orchestra and comes with a boat load of articulations, though the samples are extremely dry and definitely "classically" oriented as opposed to having the Hollywood sound. Getting a full-fledged orchestral sound of Notion can be done, but I've only recently started fiddling with that aspect. Like any DAW, you have to rely on third-party reverbs and EQs to make things sound their most realistic.

However, *if your goal is PRINTED music*, Notion4 is passable, but can't compete with more publishing oriented applications like Finale or Sibelius. 

Performance control is not it's strongest suite, either. There are methods to control velocity and playback timing, but it's on a specific note-by-note basis or randomized selection basis. For performance modification, you'd be better served to export the piece to MusicXML or a plain midi file, then import it into Cubase or Reaper or the DAW of your choice. I'm hoping they include at least a simple piano roll in the next update, but I'm not sure where that stands.

That being said, I still think it's the best product on the market for _*classically*_ brainwashed composers like myself. There are several folks on the Notion forums who make extensive use of the step-wise note and midi-controller/performance input method and they find it quite satisfying, but I do very little of that. I'm strictly a note guy - but with Notion I can sketch out ideas incredibly fast (for me) and with an acceptably decent performance with very little time or effort.

At the $49 price, I'm seriously considering buying an additional license so I can install it on a few more machines I use. Fortunately, it comes with two installs per license, so for $98 you could install it on 4 different machines. If you already have Notion 3, upgrading to Notion 4 for on $25 would be a pretty cheap upgrade...

Bottom line, I wouldn't trade it for anything else...

Kurt M. Landre'
http://www.SoundCloud.com/kmlandre


----------



## DaddyO (Nov 25, 2013)

ChrisL @ Mon Nov 25 said:


> Any opinions on how (Notion) version 4 compares to version 3? I like the idea of composing with notation, and the cost is basically trivial, but I found 3 pretty frustrating and don't want to invest too much more time with it if the latest version doesn't have any significant changes.



Really, the biggest change was the move to 64 bit. Other than that there's not too much that meant anything to me. What's disappointing is that the last year-plus has seen them focus on their iPad product to the detriment of the PC product. And now that they've been bought by Presonus you have to wonder how that will further affect their focus. How much development time will be spent on standalone functions as opposed to integrating the technology with Studio One?

Notion is cheap, cheaper even than it used to be, and works pretty well for notation, but unless I see clear evidence of the intent to develop the standalone I'll be looking at the product that will come from Steinberg's team composed of former Sibelius people. That will be more expensive, but if they live up to their promise the product will be state of the art.


----------



## lucianogiacomozzi (Nov 26, 2013)

So Spitfire's Mural is coming Q1 of next year! Hell to the yes for Symphonic Strings by Spitire!

http://www.spitfireaudio.com/bml-mural-symphonic-strings-announced.html (http://www.spitfireaudio.com/bml-mural- ... unced.html)


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 26, 2013)

kmlandre @ Mon Nov 25 said:


> Performance control is not it's strongest suite, either. There are methods to control velocity and playback timing, but it's on a specific note-by-note basis or randomized selection basis. For performance modification, you'd be better served to export the piece to MusicXML or a plain midi file, then import it into Cubase or Reaper or the DAW of your choice. I'm hoping they include at least a simple piano roll in the next update, but I'm not sure where that stands.


Thanks for the feedback, Kurt, and DaddyO as well. This is in line with my impressions of using version 3. The performance control is the aspect I'm most interested in, but it doesn't sound like there's been much improvement. I also wasn't aware that Notion had been purchased by Presonus, but was sort of suspicious that the retail price was only $99 for the full version now — I believe it was much more expensive when I purchased it.

In any case, I'll probably hold off for the moment, at least until the end of the sale. $25 doesn't seem like much now, but I'm sure my wallet will have something to say about that come Monday.


----------



## rickholets (Nov 26, 2013)

I am updating the first post in the thread with a list, and will continue to do so through the weekend.


----------



## Sid Francis (Nov 26, 2013)

Just to clear this: I just listened to the demos of Fanfare for the first time and I have to admit these are the most ugly demos I ever heard if you are expecting real instruments. I am not interested in the "mangle" stuff in this lib, so I second that the demos are very misleading. 
But I heard some very nice patches in the ( lengthy) walkthrough and yes: If I get a trumpet and a Euphonium with a nice lyrical tone and vibrato and a very nice meaty tuba (and I heard all these) 90$ is just a no-brainer for me (just me, I know)


----------



## TheUnfinished (Nov 26, 2013)

I wasn't originally planning to, but since I'm here in America, I'm going to have a sale across my site.

Might not include the last Omnisphere set and haven't decided what discount to do yet. I'll let the sweet potato mash and pecan pie guide me.


----------



## dcoscina (Nov 26, 2013)

kmlandre @ Mon Nov 25 said:


> ChrisL @ Mon Nov 25 said:
> 
> 
> > Not sure if this is the right place for this, but I noticed that Notion is having a 50% off sale on all products and upgrades, so Notion 4 is $49 and the upgrade from Notion 3 is $25 (https://store.notionmusic.com). I bought 3 a while ago but haven't really used it much. Any opinions on how version 4 compares to version 3? I like the idea of composing with notation, and the cost is basically trivial, but I found 3 pretty frustrating and don't want to invest too much more time with it if the latest version doesn't have any significant changes.
> ...



I totally concur. Their iPad app is also easily the best portable notation composition app for iPad. Actually it's the best music making app thus far. They developed the heck out of it and aggressively updated it to a point where it's almost as deep as their desktop app. 

I still use Sibelius for layout and publishing needs but NOTION has more playback options and works incredibly well with VSL and EWQL libraries too.


----------



## tmm (Nov 26, 2013)

Does 2CA ever run sales? I still need to actually buy B2 instead of just using the demo.


----------



## soniceldorado (Nov 26, 2013)

Hey guys!

We at audiowiesel are doing a black friday sale on the full bundle of 'The Hammered Acoustic Guitar' for Kontakt 5! (containing HAG Core & HAG FX/Percussion)
It's available with 30% off for 97 $ until Dec 4th.
http://www.audiowiesel.com


----------



## Cowtothesky (Nov 26, 2013)

Sid Francis @ Tue Nov 26 said:


> Just to clear this: I just listened to the demos of Fanfare for the first time and I have to admit these are the most ugly demos I ever heard if you are expecting real instruments. I am not interested in the "mangle" stuff in this lib, so I second that the demos are very misleading.
> But I heard some very nice patches in the ( lengthy) walkthrough and yes: If I get a trumpet and a Euphonium with a nice lyrical tone and vibrato and a very nice meaty tuba (and I heard all these) 90$ is just a no-brainer for me (just me, I know)



Agreed. I hadn't heard of this library before and went to check the demos, expecting amazing things. The demos are horrible. I hope no one here is responsible for making them, but it highlights the fluff and not the meat. When I visited the website, I was actually eager to hear it and probably would have bought it if the demos were halfway decent. The demos actually talked me out of buying it.

But, at any rate, I got the Cinematic Guitars, which is something I could really use.


----------



## soniceldorado (Nov 26, 2013)

> Agreed. I hadn't heard of this library before and went to check the demos, expecting amazing things. The demos are horrible. I hope no one here is responsible for making them, but it highlights the fluff and not the meat. When I visited the website, I was actually eager to hear it and probably would have bought it if the demos were halfway decent. The demos actually talked me out of buying it.



Same here. Just checked it out too, was expecting an impressive brass sound. From what I hear in the demos the effected sounds seem to play the major role in Fanfare.


----------



## newtonbach (Nov 26, 2013)

> Agreed. I hadn't heard of this library before and went to check the demos, expecting amazing things. The demos are horrible. I hope no one here is responsible for making them, but it highlights the fluff and not the meat. When I visited the website, I was actually eager to hear it and probably would have bought it if the demos were halfway decent. The demos actually talked me out of buying it.



+1


----------



## kitekrazy (Nov 26, 2013)

Time+Space @ Mon Nov 25 said:


> 70% off Toontrack EZkeys Upright Pianos until 2nd December!
> 
> http://www.timespace.com/product/EZ...k_ezkeys_upright_piano_(serial_download).html



Has anyone used EZ keys before?


----------



## scottbenzie (Nov 27, 2013)

Does anyone know if UVI are planning or have participated in the black friday sale??


----------



## Mike Connelly (Nov 27, 2013)

Anyone here actually have Fanfare? Are the actual brass patches useful? It's kind of tempting at that price but it seems like they were way more excited about turning the material into synth patches than the original acoustic stuff.

And I know some will disagree, but it's pretty discouraging to see a recent sample library that has no legato at all. Maybe one of these days I'll finally get my hands on a mellophone and deep sample it...


----------



## Mike Marino (Nov 27, 2013)

I think Brian Ralston did a rev/write-up of Fanfare. Maybe something to check out.


----------



## j_kranz (Nov 27, 2013)

Looks like Ilio is having a "Up to 50% off" sale... not sure exactly what is included, but they do distribute Spectrasonics and Vienna... so here's hoping =o 

http://www.ilio.com/special/ilio

Edit: correction of 'Up To'


----------



## park bench (Nov 27, 2013)

Hand Held sound has $50 off Flying Hand percussion:
http://us4.campaign-archive2.com/?u=91c ... eba8a3a797


----------



## DaddyO (Nov 27, 2013)

j_kranz @ Wed Nov 27 said:


> Looks like Ilio is having a 50% off sale... not sure exactly what is included, but they do distribute Spectrasonics and Vienna... so here's hoping =o
> 
> http://www.ilio.com/special/ilio



The sale alert said UP TO 50% off.

Also, do not expect VSL products to be any part of that. ILIO generally will only offer discounts on VSL products that VSL itself is offering.


----------



## j_kranz (Nov 27, 2013)

Thanks Daddyo for the correction.

Also... just got an email from Soundtoys advertising some products to be 45% off... more details on their site on Friday.


----------



## ThomasL (Nov 27, 2013)

Waves seems to have a lot of deals on friday, while waiting you could signup for a freebie:
http://www.waves.com/lpn/black-friday/f ... pre-signup


----------



## danielcartisano (Nov 27, 2013)

Slate digital will be having a sale with potentially 70% off! Woo 

Been wanting the VBC and FG-X.


----------



## gsilbers (Nov 27, 2013)

Mike Connelly @ Wed Nov 27 said:


> Anyone here actually have Fanfare? Are the actual brass patches useful? It's kind of tempting at that price but it seems like they were way more excited about turning the material into synth patches than the original acoustic stuff.
> 
> And I know some will disagree, but it's pretty discouraging to see a recent sample library that has no legato at all. Maybe one of these days I'll finally get my hands on a mellophone and deep sample it...



defenitly dont get it for the brass side. it does have traditional brass stuff but it sucks. the sound design is good.


----------



## vrocko (Nov 27, 2013)

Plugin Alliance has a good deal on all Brainworx plugins.

https://plugin-alliance.com/en/plugins. ... 4-72015501


----------



## Hans Adamson (Nov 27, 2013)

Also Art Vista jumps on the Black Friday bandwagon:
http://www.vstbuzz.com/ ~o)


----------



## Sid Francis (Nov 28, 2013)

edit ... don´t want to hijack..


----------



## Sonokinetic BV (Nov 28, 2013)

The Sonokinetic cyber weekend super sale starts at 15:00 CET today with up to 40% off items. Further details can be found here: http://www.vi-control.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=35039

http://www.sonokinetic.net/


----------



## thebob (Nov 28, 2013)

JT3_Jon @ Mon Nov 25 said:


> Dont see any 750+ SSD Deals yet, but this looks good for a 500GB for $279- http://slickdeals.net/f/6477630-black-friday-samsung-500gb-840-evo-series-solid-state-drive-279 (http://slickdeals.net/f/6477630-black-f ... -drive-279)
> 
> edit: looks like amazon is selling the 1TB Evo for $560 - http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss? ... ds=1TB+evo
> 
> p.s. slickdeals is a great place to watch for deals. Recommend setting up a deal alert for exactly what you need



haven'ts seen your post. thanx ! 

wow, still a lot of money for me, not sure I can afford a 1 tb. maybe if better deals come. 

a little bit less for the 1TB Evo : 
http://slickdeals.net/f/6491070-black-friday-samsung-840-evo-series-mz-7te1t0bw-1tb-sata-6-0gb-s-2-5-internal-solid-state-drive-ssd-549-99 (http://slickdeals.net/f/6491070-black-f ... ssd-549-99)

I found a crucial500 960go @ 454 Euros on amazon (I'm in eurozone), is that good ?
http://www.amazon.fr/gp/product/B00BQ8RGL6/ref=s9_simh_gw_p147_d0_i2?pf_rd_m=A1X6FK5RDHNB96&pf_rd_s=center-2&pf_rd_r=11SC8NF1HDZSA6PEBMDX&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=433235287&pf_rd_i=405320 (http://www.amazon.fr/gp/product/B00BQ8R ... d_i=405320)


----------



## Guy Rowland (Nov 28, 2013)

Just had an email from jrr shop with some ridiculous prices - EZ Drummer for $29.99 is insane. Can't access the site at the mo, but check it out when its back up, looks like some eye-popping deals.


----------



## Polarity (Nov 28, 2013)

any news yet about Cinesamples Black Friday sales? :roll:


----------



## wlotz (Nov 28, 2013)

Polarity @ Thu Nov 28 said:


> any news yet about Cinesamples Black Friday sales? :roll:


As far as I know it's going to happen tomorrow :twisted:


----------



## Onlinefrank (Nov 28, 2013)

Heavyocity up to 50% off from now till Dec. 9th !!! _-) 
http://www.heavyocity.com/products/


----------



## vrocko (Nov 28, 2013)

Musicians friend is selling Komplete 9 crossgrade for half off, 199.50USD, this is a great deal for updating in the future.

http://www.musiciansfriend.com/pro-audi ... lete-9-crg


----------



## paulmatthew (Nov 28, 2013)

vrocko @ Thu Nov 28 said:


> Musicians friend is selling Komplete 9 crossgrade for half off, 199.50USD, this is a great deal for updating in the future.
> 
> http://www.musiciansfriend.com/pro-audi ... lete-9-crg



And the Komplete 9 Ultimate update too


----------



## Jan16 (Nov 28, 2013)

NI 50% discount on instruments and updates/upgrades


----------



## Ed (Nov 28, 2013)

About ILIO whatever you do stay the hell away from Big Bang Percussion.


----------



## Guy Rowland (Nov 28, 2013)

Jan16 @ Thu Nov 28 said:


> NI 50% discount on instruments and updates/upgrades



I'm probably not in the market to update until 10, but out of curiosity can anyone see an update from 8 ultimate to 9 ultimate? Looks like the same price to upgrade from 8 ultimate or regular.


----------



## Phil M (Nov 28, 2013)

Jan16 @ Thu 28 Nov said:


> NI 50% discount on instruments and updates/upgrades


I was hoping this was going to happen, and judging by the way their website's just died on its arse I guess I'm not alone :shock:


----------



## TheUnfinished (Nov 28, 2013)

Just in case anyone missed my thread, I have decided to do a 33% off sale on all my soundsets (except Horizon III and the Omnisphere Bundle).

Just enter the discount code DUTCHBABY to get your discount. 

http://www.theunfinished.co.uk/thanksgiving-sale/ (www.theunfinished.co.uk/thanksgiving-sale/)


----------



## Jan16 (Nov 28, 2013)

Guy Rowland @ Thu Nov 28 said:


> Jan16 @ Thu Nov 28 said:
> 
> 
> > NI 50% discount on instruments and updates/upgrades
> ...


€199,50 (choose the 'update' option from the dropdown menu box)


----------



## Guy Rowland (Nov 28, 2013)

Jan16 @ Thu Nov 28 said:


> Guy Rowland @ Thu Nov 28 said:
> 
> 
> > Jan16 @ Thu Nov 28 said:
> ...



Thank you - yes there it is - darn. Now I have to consider if I actually want / need it...


----------



## kitekrazy (Nov 28, 2013)

I went for the K8 to K9 for $78. I'll get Battery 5, Giant and that Synth out of it. K8 to K9U was $325. Would have fit on it for $199 but there is some bloat that I wouldn't use in it.


----------



## Polarity (Nov 28, 2013)

Jan16 @ Thu 28 Nov said:


> NI 50% discount on instruments and updates/upgrades



Having already Komplete 9... 250 euros for getting the Ultimate could be good,
but actually I'd be interested only in Damage, that is 149 euros alone.
And being that one download only and not on disc and package,
perhaps, if some of you is interested, on Heavyocity site it's at half price as well, 
at 149 US dollars... and I'm not sure if VAT is to be added or not for Europeans.


----------



## Polarity (Nov 28, 2013)

TheUnfinished @ Thu 28 Nov said:


> Just in case anyone missed my thread, I have decided to do a 33% off sale on all my soundsets (except Horizon III and the Omnisphere Bundle).
> 
> Just enter the discount code DUTCHBABY to get your discount.
> 
> http://www.theunfinished.co.uk/thanksgiving-sale/ (www.theunfinished.co.uk/thanksgiving-sale/)



Thanks Matt.
I was interested in the two first Horizon packs more than the third one, so it could be
I'll get the chance to take advantage of this discount sale. 
I'm re-listening to your video walkthrough of Horizon III just to decide...


----------



## jamwerks (Nov 28, 2013)

Thought I'd pick up Ozone 5 tomorrow. Anybody know of any great deals?


----------



## TheUnfinished (Nov 28, 2013)

Audio Deluxe often do good prices on iZotope stuff. I believe they have a sale on right now.


----------



## Phil M (Nov 28, 2013)

Polarity @ Thu 28 Nov said:


> Jan16 @ Thu 28 Nov said:
> 
> 
> > NI 50% discount on instruments and updates/upgrades
> ...


I'm pretty sure they didn't add VAT for me when I bought Aeon.

I have Komplete 8 and would like Damage and the Evolve libraries; right now in the sales they would cost me approx. £200 from Heavyocity or for £270 I can upgrade to Komplete 9 Ultimate. That is, as they say, a no-brainer!


----------



## Polarity (Nov 28, 2013)

Thanks I'll check it with an add to cart and get out before paying maybe.
I got my Evolve (dvd version) from Best Service years ago, so I don't know what Heaviocity (direct site) do with European VAT.

If you are interested in other things you actually will going to use, sure getting Komplete 9 Ultimate could be the way.
I have to think... 
spending already a lot at this round for libraries


----------



## Onlinefrank (Nov 28, 2013)

jamwerks @ Thu 28 Nov said:


> Thought I'd pick up Ozone 5 tomorrow. Anybody know of any great deals?



Found a good deal on Plugin Discount for $ 154,00
http://plugindiscounts.com/index.php?id ... er=product


Cheers
Frank


----------



## Chriss Ons (Nov 28, 2013)

Ilya Efimov has joined in. I highly recommend his nylon string acoustic lib. 

-----

ONLY TODAY! November,29. 
60% off for Modern bass, Classic Bass, or Retro Bass libraries
40% off for other single libraries (not bundles)
20% off for bundles

November,30 - December,5
25% off for single libraries (i.e. not bundles)
15% off for bundles

-----

(note: existing customers should have gotten additional coupon codes via e-mail, check the newsletter)


----------



## Richard Wilkinson (Nov 28, 2013)

Ilya Efimov has a pretty decent sale on. So much good stuff to get!


----------



## paulmatthew (Nov 28, 2013)

Musician's Friend has M Audio SP-2 Sustain Pedals for $14.10 . Good time to buy a back up.


----------



## danielcartisano (Nov 28, 2013)

Do Orchestral Tools ever have sales?


----------



## gsilbers (Nov 28, 2013)

https://www.duystore.com

https://www.duystore.com/store/

80% off


----------



## Ganvai (Nov 28, 2013)

danielcartisano @ 29th November 2013 said:


> Do Orchestral Tools ever have sales?



Can't remember I had seen anyone the last year. Also, here in germany we don't celebrate Thanksgiving, it's no big day here. So I don't think there will be any sales this week.

Just to mention: My only insider Information is that I'm german, soooooo maybeeeee something might happen 

Also, when does Cinesamples start with their sale? Want to have their CinePerc!!!


----------



## mac4d (Nov 28, 2013)

Cinesamples just had a Fall sale that ended october 31. I bought cinebrass then. o=<

Curious myself if they'll have another sale this soon after.


----------



## germancomponist (Nov 28, 2013)

And a Waves plugin for free: http://www.waves.com/lpn/black-friday/free-plugin


----------



## marklaukkanen (Nov 29, 2013)

Onlinefrank @ Fri Nov 29 said:


> jamwerks @ Thu 28 Nov said:
> 
> 
> > Thought I'd pick up Ozone 5 tomorrow. Anybody know of any great deals?
> ...



Does anyone have experience of buying from plugindiscounts? Just want to make sure everything's right as the price seems to be so low compared to what iZotope themselves offers.


----------



## Ganvai (Nov 29, 2013)

Oh yeah baby. :mrgreen: 

*CINESAMPLES SALE* >8o 

30% looks really good. 

Those CinePerc are mine =o 

I love these guys! 0oD


----------



## Polarity (Nov 29, 2013)

Yep there it is!!!
Look at the prices in the store:
CineBrass and CineBrass PRO at 240 USD!!
I'm gonna get it this time :D
They just did not an official announcement... or at least I didn't see it and/or didn't received their email.

PS: the two CB e CW are 40% less


----------



## Consona (Nov 29, 2013)

It is 40% off! >8o

CineWinds Bundle for a price of CineWinds PRO.


----------



## Polarity (Nov 29, 2013)

indeed now I'm thinking if getting CineWinds Core too... :roll: 

"damn :evil: " (the voice of my bank account)


----------



## mac4d (Nov 29, 2013)

Polarity @ Fri Nov 29 said:


> Yep there it is!!!
> Look at the prices in the store:
> CineBrass and CineBrass PRO at 240 USD!!
> I'm gonna get it this time :D
> ...


Wow! I'd have never guessed this. If I had, I wouldn't have bought CB for 300 USD just last month. Apparently I suck at choosing when to buy. I literally feel sick to my stomach.


----------



## Ganvai (Nov 29, 2013)

Ah, don't worry. 

Black Friday is the day when every purchase of the last year feels wrong and stupid.

This feeling only ends when this weekend is over :D


----------



## Consona (Nov 29, 2013)

Ganvai @ Fri Nov 29 said:


> Black Friday is the day when every purchase in the last year feels wrong and stupid.






So true!


----------



## Polarity (Nov 29, 2013)

please, any idea about when will finish Cinesamples Black Friday sales?

I have to calculate how to organize the download of all without having to send a ticket support if I can't do all before the seven days deadline for the links.
I'm still at half of the way for CineStrings at the moment.


----------



## lucianogiacomozzi (Nov 29, 2013)

I just got CineBrass PRO. Very, very pleased!


----------



## midi_controller (Nov 29, 2013)

Well I just splurged like crazy, grabbed almost the whole Cine orchestral line, and saved enough money to grab HZ Perc without sweating it! So glad I waited until today! Thank you Cinesamples! :D

@Polarity: It might only be for today, so jump on it while you can!


----------



## yellowstudio (Nov 29, 2013)

EastWest upgrades for SO Gold -> Platinum/Platinum Plus not included in the sale AGAIN? You have to be f*!cking kidding me. Even HOW upgrades are 50% off... That makes me pretty cross, the only time in the last more than 12 months (they weren't in the BF sale 2012 either) they were in a sale was earlier this year, when I was scraping together every penny for my trip to the US and studying at Musician's Institute. Why the stinginess with the SO upgrades?

so long
Andreas aka Yellowstudio


----------



## handz (Nov 29, 2013)

Soundsonline 50% on HS, HB, HW - omg, this is too tempting...


----------



## JE Martinsen (Nov 29, 2013)

Time to grab my first Cinesamples library then! :D 

I think I can only afford one library, which one of the CORE libraries would you regard as the most essential? CineBrass, CineWinds or CinePerc (I'm going to hold a bit for CineStrings)? I know it all depends on a lot of things perhaps, but I do need a good orcestral brass library with a bit of punch and bite. I could also need a good woodwind library. Btw, does CineBrass mix well with other orchestral libraries?

Oh, Soniccouture just announced a Black Friday sale! 

http://www.soniccouture.com/blog/black-friday-50-off/


----------



## R.Cato (Nov 29, 2013)

JE Martinsen @ Fri Nov 29 said:


> Time to grab my first Cinesamples library then! :D
> 
> I think I can only afford one library, which one would you regard as the most essential? CineBrass, CineWinds or CinePerc (I'm going to hold a bit for CineStrings)? I know it all depends on a lot of things perhaps, but I do need a good orcestral brass library with a bit of punch and bite. I could also need a good woodwind library. Btw, does CineBrass mix well with other orchestral libraries?



Cinebrass is great for punch and bite and it mixes perfectly with all my other libraries.


----------



## skyforestblaze (Nov 29, 2013)

handz @ Fri Nov 29 said:


> Soundsonline 50% on HS, HB, HW - omg, this is too tempting...



It sure is! If i hadn't set my sights on some other products, i would have jumped on this set without thinking. €300 a piece for these giant libraries is a steal.


----------



## JE Martinsen (Nov 29, 2013)

R.Cato @ Fri Nov 29 said:


> Cinebrass is great for punch and bite and it mixes perfectly with all my other libraries.



Thanks R. Cato! I'm going for CineBrass! :D 

Btw, Big Fish Audio has a Cyber Weekend sale going!

http://www.bigfishaudio.com/

Edit : The BFA sale was not that interesting, but speaking of brass.. They're selling Chirs Hein Horns Pro Complete for $349.50 which is half the regular price.


----------



## Phil M (Nov 29, 2013)

JE Martinsen @ Fri 29 Nov said:


> R.Cato @ Fri Nov 29 said:
> 
> 
> > Cinebrass is great for punch and bite and it mixes perfectly with all my other libraries.
> ...


I've just watched Mike Patti's and Daniel James's videos about CineBrass and found myself changing my shopping list yet again!

Bloody sales, I feel like a barracuda contemplating a huge shoal of lovely plump herring :wink:


----------



## danielcartisano (Nov 29, 2013)

skyforestblaze @ Fri Nov 29 said:


> handz @ Fri Nov 29 said:
> 
> 
> > Soundsonline 50% on HS, HB, HW - omg, this is too tempting...
> ...





Ahhhhh $500 for Hollywood Strings/Brass Gold bundle.

or $200 for Silver bundle.

Ah so so so tempting.


----------



## danielcartisano (Nov 29, 2013)

SLATE DIGITAL....

70% off FG-X and 60% off VBC ....

Debit card, you're about to get smashed.


----------



## JE Martinsen (Nov 29, 2013)

Phil M @ Fri Nov 29 said:


> JE Martinsen @ Fri 29 Nov said:
> 
> 
> > R.Cato @ Fri Nov 29 said:
> ...



:lol:


----------



## Pschelfh (Nov 29, 2013)

germancomponist @ 29th November said:


> And a Waves plugin for free: http://www.waves.com/lpn/black-friday/free-plugin



Nice tip, thanks! :wink: 

I also grabbed CLA Signature Series (99$ instead of 500$)!!!

Peter.


----------



## Penthagram (Nov 29, 2013)

Pulled the trigger into Cinewinds full bundle.

filling a big gap onto my palette.


tempted about the ni ultimate komplete, but lot of things i will not use never. so i finally go with cinesamples¡


have a nice day


----------



## Polarity (Nov 29, 2013)

midi_controller @ Fri 29 Nov said:


> @Polarity: It might only be for today, so jump on it while you can!



No it's till monday.
I got their email a few minutes ago:
Black Friday/Cyber Monday

* Sale and CineStrings introductory pricing end Dec 2 2013 at midnight PCT.

Pacific Time I guess, so there are still some hours more for European customers,
I mean compared to Monday midnight in Europe 

Heavyocity sales lasts till 9th of December
so I've plenty of time to get also Damage, Aeon Rhythmic 
as HZP 01 as well...
after I get and start to download Cinesamples bundle.

Uh I checked: no VAT added by Heavyocity...


----------



## Time+Space (Nov 29, 2013)

Just a quick plug for our Black Friday deals from iZotope, Toontrack, Rob Papen, Heavyocity, Cinematic Strings and more...  

http://www.timespace.com/productgroup/1 ... ffers.html


----------



## handz (Nov 29, 2013)

Wish I knew how the PLAY would run on my system, only hearing horror stories everywhere, but the gold budnle would be so sweet for the money.

CB sale is great as well, CB pro, or CW core... mmmm. I have BWW have it any sense to get CineWinds?


bit sad 8dio have only that bundle sale, I was going for the oboe but it costs like the HS Silver lib


----------



## Polarity (Nov 29, 2013)

On my Windows7 Play did always fine (even inside VE PRO)...
no complain... 
apart that loud noise burst on a channel bug once in an old version.

For me it's just the GUI that I don't like and the more RAM needed to load the patches...
man, its purge samples function is totally useless!!
At me never worked like the Kontakt's one indeed does. 

I still use Play 3 anyway.
For the rest it's engine sounds very well.
I still use it for Sound Orchestra Gold + (with added mics), Stordrum 2, Choirs and Ministry Of MOR sometimes.


----------



## skyforestblaze (Nov 29, 2013)

handz @ Fri Nov 29 said:


> CB sale is great as well, CB pro, or CW core... mmmm. I have BWW have it any sense to get CineWinds?



Well, CW Pro has some very cool instruments like border pipes, uilleann pipes, renaissance pipes, renaissance flute, soprano shawm, duduk etc. So if you want something special next to the more 'standard' woodwinds, this is it


----------



## Consona (Nov 29, 2013)

I got _analysis paralysis_.




And two more days of over-thinking ahead.

Could somebody tell me how much was noise reduced in CW 1.1 Core and Pro? Is it good now?


----------



## gsilbers (Nov 29, 2013)

marklaukkanen @ Fri Nov 29 said:


> Onlinefrank @ Fri Nov 29 said:
> 
> 
> > jamwerks @ Thu 28 Nov said:
> ...




i got izotpe for about that price. all good.


----------



## marklaukkanen (Nov 29, 2013)

jamwerks @ Thu 28 Nov said:


> i got izotpe for about that price. all good.



Awesome, thanks for the info! Although now that the Cinesamples sale came on I might have to steer towards Cinebrass pro instead... Ah, decisions!!!


----------



## star.keys (Nov 29, 2013)

No sale for OT Berlin Woodwinds? Shame, they are losing my money to CineSamples then. I would have happily purchased BWW if it was on the offer comparable with CW Bundle..


----------



## danielcartisano (Nov 29, 2013)

star.keys @ Sat Nov 30 said:


> No sale for OT Berlin Woodwinds? Shame, they are losing my money to CineSamples then. I would have happily purchased BWW if it was on the offer comparable with CW Bundle..



My exact thoughts... Except I'm going to wait till next year. I'll buy BST and BWW together. Hopefully they have an introductory sale at least.


----------



## Consona (Nov 29, 2013)

*Orange Tree Samples 40% off.* So maybe I'll buy Passion Flute. And the rest of woodwinds from Embertone once they are out. But they are dry so I don't know if that's good idea for orchestral mock-ups. :?


----------



## gregjazz (Nov 29, 2013)

Consona @ Fri Nov 29 said:


> *Orange Tree Samples 40% off.* So maybe I'll buy Passion Flute.


You beat me to posting about it here! One thing I forgot to mention--the 40% OFF discount also applies to our new http://www.orangetreesamples.com/slide-acoustic-guitar (SLIDE Acoustic slide acoustic guitar library for Kontakt), too.

You can access this 40% OFF discount until this Monday (11:59 PM PST) by using the code: *OrangeFriday*


----------



## Inceptic (Nov 29, 2013)

marklaukkanen @ Fri Nov 29 said:


> Onlinefrank @ Fri Nov 29 said:
> 
> 
> > Found a good deal on Plugin Discount for $ 154,00
> ...



Yes. I bought the CLA compressors from them last year on Black Friday. They are legit and have presence on KVR and Gearslutz; run by Tony Belmont, iirc.


----------



## KingIdiot (Nov 29, 2013)

handz @ Fri Nov 29 said:


> Wish I knew how the PLAY would run on my system, only hearing horror stories everywhere, but the gold budnle would be so sweet for the money.
> 
> CB sale is great as well, CB pro, or CW core... mmmm. I have BWW have it any sense to get CineWinds?
> 
> ...



There are more working PLAY rigs than non working ones. It just tends to not be as efficient as Kontakt which is more of a sticking point for some.


Like Polarity, I tend to hate the GUIs. Giant and inefficient, as well. It's like the anti Kontakt interface which tends to be too small and endless in feature sets/options.


----------



## SF_Guy (Nov 29, 2013)

All Lexicon PCM plugins (download only) are half off!!!

http://lexiconpro.com/


----------



## Danielo (Nov 29, 2013)

Embertone - $10 off on any purchase $15 and over... o=<


----------



## Embertone (Nov 29, 2013)

Shhhhhhhhhhhhh it's a secret 


(and it's over at midnight EST)


----------



## gsilbers (Nov 29, 2013)

anything discounted out there for a good piano library?


----------



## TGV (Nov 29, 2013)

gsilbers @ Fri Nov 29 said:


> anything discounted out there for a good piano library?


Vi-labs True Keys is 33% off...


----------



## Consona (Nov 29, 2013)

gsilbers @ Fri Nov 29 said:


> anything discounted out there for a good piano library?


SampleTekk will go 50% off at the 1st of December. I've bought their Black Grand after a month of searching for piano vst, it has really great sound.


----------



## R. Soul (Nov 29, 2013)

gsilbers @ Fri Nov 29 said:


> anything discounted out there for a good piano library?


Piano in blue is on sale for $59 - down from $99.


----------



## Guy Rowland (Nov 29, 2013)

UK folks - Crucial 960gb M500 for £385 inc vat. Wowzers.

http://www.ebuyer.com/497437-crucial-96 ... 60m500ssd1


----------



## Ron Snijders (Nov 29, 2013)

gsilbers @ Fri 29 Nov said:


> anything discounted out there for a good piano library?


Orange Tree Samples have 40% off. Their Evolution Rosewood Grand is still the best piano sample lib I've played. I'm pretty sure there are others in my arsenal that can be made to sound good, but OTS' is the only one that plays like a piano too


----------



## Danielo (Nov 29, 2013)

I concur with the glitchiness of the Ilya Efimov website - purchased the Duduk and initially it showed a discount (with the code) but when it transferred to the payment site, the discount disappeared...

Not that I'm complaining - the intro price for the Duduk was still fair, but it's the principle, in't :roll: 

Embertone - sorry to let the cat out of the bag :wink: - Blakus cello will come to me after the holidays (I will use my Edu. discount on that one ) /\~O


----------



## Polarity (Nov 29, 2013)

KingIdiot @ Fri 29 Nov said:


> There are more working PLAY rigs than non working ones. It just tends to not be as efficient as Kontakt which is more of a sticking point for some.
> 
> 
> Like Polarity, I tend to hate the GUIs. Giant and inefficient, as well. It's like the anti Kontakt interface which tends to be too small and endless in feature sets/options.



well, really I dont' hate Play GUI 
just don't like it too much... and find some options extremely unconfortable to reach and use.

Remember that in Kontakt you can enlarge a bit the text in the options, well at least for the browser.


----------



## danielcartisano (Nov 29, 2013)

$950 (AUD) later...

Hollywood Strings/Brass Gold Bundle
Slate Digital Virtual Buss Compressors and FG-X Mastering Console
Kush DSP Clariphonic EQ

Black Friday over for me.


----------



## JE Martinsen (Nov 29, 2013)

Embertone @ Fri Nov 29 said:


> Shhhhhhhhhhhhh it's a secret
> 
> 
> (and it's over at midnight EST)



You can't keep a secret like that from us! I just got meself a good selection of Jugs! o-[][]-o


----------



## Cowtothesky (Nov 29, 2013)

gregjazz @ Fri Nov 29 said:


> Consona @ Fri Nov 29 said:
> 
> 
> > *Orange Tree Samples 40% off.* So maybe I'll buy Passion Flute.
> ...



Thanks! I just picked up Evolution Strawberry Guitar and I've been annoying my wife with the Star Spangled Banner (all Hendrix style) for about 15 minutes now. LOL

Great library btw! Very easy to use and versatile. I've been meaning to pick this one up for a while. Glad I did, especially at that price.


----------



## gregjazz (Nov 29, 2013)

Cowtothesky @ Fri Nov 29 said:


> Thanks! I just picked up Evolution Strawberry Guitar and I've been annoying my wife with the Star Spangled Banner (all Hendrix style) for about 15 minutes now. LOL


Hahah, that's awesome--glad you're enjoying the library! :D


----------



## newtonbach (Nov 30, 2013)

UAD now has up to 60% off on select plugins, http://www.uaudio.com/store.html I'm really tempted on the SSL Bundle...


----------



## kitekrazy (Nov 30, 2013)

I got suckered into getting an iPad2. The stores claimed they were $299 but you got a $100 gift card. Some of the reasons are that most W8 apps suck compared to Android and Apple.

Netflix is glitchy.
Zinio Reader is not very useable.

That's just the short list of hassle using W8 (cr)apps.


I bought an iRig and Amplitube for iPad so I can play a guitar or bass on the patio.
I can use Team Viewer to control my PCs.
I'm going to get that app where I can use it as an extra monitor.


----------



## JPQ (Nov 30, 2013)

is NI Komplete save available in reatilers ? (i asked my local one but i must wait ansver for monday) if is availalbe in can maybe even think ultimate even still makes me thnik kif i needaything form it expect one reaktor based synth which name i dont remember and more bass sounds... even i still happy (this is hobby not job for me) with bass sounds what come with komplete 7. and still even latest kompletes dont give very good grand piano sound for my needs. acceptable quality maybe but not best.


----------



## Marko Zirkovich (Dec 1, 2013)

Yesterday I purchased Guitar Pro 6. I've had the software on my radar for quite a long time, but always bought something else instead. With the JRR Shop deal of $20 (instead of $79) I finally pulled the trigger.

So far I really like it. The tab/notation software is quite intuitive to use and the playback engine's sound quality is surprisingly decent.

http://www.jrrshop.com/black-friday/arobas-guitar-pro-6
(That page says $23.99 but when I got to the checkout page there was a discount applied automatically bringing the price down to $20.39)


----------



## zakufan (Dec 1, 2013)

nice sales o-[][]-o


----------



## Consona (Dec 1, 2013)

Consona @ Fri Nov 29 said:


> Could somebody tell me how much was noise reduced in CW 1.1 Core and Pro? Is it good now?


Anybody? Was noise reduced just in Pro or in the Core library as well? I would de-noise it myself but I fear the noise sounds just as long as the sample so I would not be able to create the noise profile.

Edit: In 1.1 update video is said that they denoised flutes in Pro so I will buy that.


----------



## kitekrazy (Dec 1, 2013)

Marko Zirkovich @ Sun Dec 01 said:


> Yesterday I purchased Guitar Pro 6. I've had the software on my radar for quite a long time, but always bought something else instead. With the JRR Shop deal of $20 (instead of $79) I finally pulled the trigger.
> 
> So far I really like it. The tab/notation software is quite intuitive to use and the playback engine's sound quality is surprisingly decent.
> 
> ...



It's a nice piece of software. I bought it back when you could get a whole bunch of tab files that are not legal anymore.


----------



## JT3_Jon (Dec 1, 2013)

kitekrazy @ Sun Dec 01 said:


> Marko Zirkovich @ Sun Dec 01 said:
> 
> 
> > Yesterday I purchased Guitar Pro 6. I've had the software on my radar for quite a long time, but always bought something else instead. With the JRR Shop deal of $20 (instead of $79) I finally pulled the trigger.
> ...



Aww darn! That sucks!! Do you have any resources for GP format tab charts now?

p.s. bought realitone Acoustic lite. http://realitone.com/acousticlite I needed another acoustic guitar sample library like a shot to the head haha, but I like Mike and want to support great independent developers when I can. Plus it doesn't hurt that everything Mike samples comes out sounding GREAT! Love that muted piz sound!


----------



## mark812 (Dec 3, 2013)

Camel Audio Alchemy - 50% off.

http://www.camelaudio.com/Alchemy.php


----------



## JPQ (Dec 3, 2013)

JPQ @ Sun 01 Dec said:


> is NI Komplete save available in reatilers ? (i asked my local one but i must wait ansver for monday) if is availalbe in can maybe even think ultimate even still makes me thnik kif i needaything form it expect one reaktor based synth which name i dont remember and more bass sounds... even i still happy (this is hobby not job for me) with bass sounds what come with komplete 7. and still even latest kompletes dont give very good grand piano sound for my needs. acceptable quality maybe but not best.



Yes its available. and i found i looked wrong upgrade what means i get only komplete 9 not 9 ultimate one i looked ultimate->ultimate upgrade not 7->9u upgrade. but i very likely dont anyway need ultimate stuff. i prefer other places get my samples than NI. expect some things...


----------



## blougui (Dec 3, 2013)

> Cowtothesky @ Fri Nov 29, 2013 9:25 pm wrote:
> 
> Thanks! I just picked up Evolution Strawberry Guitar and I've been annoying my wife with the Star Spangled Banner (all Hendrix style) for about 15 minutes now. LOL
> 
> Hahah, that's awesome--glad you're enjoying the library!



And I bought it too !!!
Amazing, light and inspiring - and I'm more on the ambient side, a synthy/eclectro boy than a Hendix fan :wink: Though I've already enjoyed quite some (awfully played) choruses with both wheels, pretending I'm some kind of a guitar hero wanabee _-) 

Now I have to dwelve into that manual to sort things out, especially the pattern strumming.
Awsome job dear Greg !!!

edit : I just own MOR 1, as far as electric guitars are concerned + Cinematic Guitars 2 + Komplete with guitar rig. Already tried some spacey patches G.RIG on EEG


----------



## Luca Capozzi (Dec 3, 2013)

Got Overloud Mark Studio 2 for €77. There are so few bass amp simulator around and this one sounds great as the real one (which I do really love!). Highly recommended!


----------



## Cowtothesky (Dec 3, 2013)

blougui @ Tue Dec 03 said:


> > Cowtothesky @ Fri Nov 29, 2013 9:25 pm wrote:
> >
> > Thanks! I just picked up Evolution Strawberry Guitar and I've been annoying my wife with the Star Spangled Banner (all Hendrix style) for about 15 minutes now. LOL
> >
> ...



Right on! 

I liked it so much, I also bought Evolution acoustic guitar steel strings. Cinematic Guitars also had a killer deal, so I picked that up too. It is strange, because I am also a guitar player and I feel a little "cheap" (not in dollars) buying virtual guitar stuff. lol. But, when I want a guitar track really fast and I'm facing deadlines, I don't always have time to set up the guitar rig, microphones, etc.., so this works out beautifully. I should have guitars covered now.  - I'm extremely pleased with this purchase.


----------



## paulmatthew (Dec 3, 2013)

Looks like Cinesamples extended their sale till the 4th now?


----------



## blougui (Dec 4, 2013)

paulmatthew @ Tue Dec 03 said:


> Looks like Cinesamples extended their sale till the 4th now?



Yes Paul, it's written on the bottom banner : sales end the 4th at midnight PST (but is midnight the first second of the 4th or the last ? I never remember. :oops: )


----------



## paulmatthew (Dec 4, 2013)

blougui @ Wed Dec 04 said:


> paulmatthew @ Tue Dec 03 said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like Cinesamples extended their sale till the 4th now?
> ...



It was the 2nd originally. It looks like they extended it.


----------

